# Sensibilidad en luces ritmicas



## manolowgarcia (Dic 16, 2007)

Queria hacerles una pregunta ya que me encontre este diagrama de luces ritmicas para pc, aparentemente es para conectar un neos, pero yo quiero conectar un juego de leds con un total de 12 v , pasa que ensamble este circuito y no me funciono, la verdad me estoy traumando por que no es la primera vez que me sucede que no me funciona un circuito bajado de la red.

Me dicen que puede funcionar cambiando la resistencia de 1 Resistencia 390 K por una de 390 ohms que tan cierto es esto y si puede funcionar este circuito?

Posteo aqui unas imagenes del circuito y me dicen que es lo que esta mal de este original que me encontre.

Listo funciono pero ahora como hago para que no sea tan sensible, lo que pasa es que si el sonido esta muy alto se quedan estaticas y ya no parpadean por que le llaga mucho sonido, mi pregunta es como le puedo hacer o que resistencia le pongo al microfono para que no reciba tanto audio.


----------



## pepechip (Dic 16, 2007)

hola
 Parece que el esquema esta correcto.
 Las resistencias que hay en serie con los led deven de ser de un valor comprendido entre 390ohm hasta 1Kohm.

saludos


----------



## manolowgarcia (Dic 16, 2007)

Gracias por la rapides, no ten entendi bien en el circuito que yo arme tiene una resistencia de 390k no de 390ohms puede ser ese el problema o debo cambiar las dos resistencias.

Mira esto es lo que pedi en la tienda y cometi un error de dedo con las resistencias.

dime cuales de estos materiales estan incorrectos.

- 1 Potenciometro 50 k
- 1 Potenciometro 100 K
- 1 Resistencia 27 K
- 1 Resistencia 390 K
- 1 Condensador ceramico 330 nF
- 1 Transistor BD139
- 2 Transistores BC548
- 1 Microfono

Gracias de antemano


----------



## CarlosColombo (Dic 16, 2007)

En la lista pones una resistencia de 390K y en el esquema del circuito la resistencia es de 390 Ohmios


----------



## manolowgarcia (Dic 16, 2007)

OK voy a comprar la correcta y les platico como me fue.


----------



## manolowgarcia (Dic 17, 2007)

No NO no me funciona por mas que reviso no jala, tengo un problema y como no se mucho de electronica no se en que posicion van los transistores ya que no se cual es la base fisicamente ni tampoco en el diagrama.

ayuden por fa


----------



## CarlosColombo (Dic 17, 2007)

El circuito cambiandole la resistencia que te comente funciona perfectamente, revisa la posicion de los transistores por si alguno esta cambiado y intenta postear una imagen del circuito montado bien clarita y cercana para poder ver bien la posicion de los transistores.


----------



## ciri (Dic 17, 2007)

También creo que deberías modificar el título del post, saca simplemente la palabra "ayuda", está fuera de normas, digo, porque se ve muy lindo y te están ayudando no sería bueno que lo moderen!..


----------



## manolowgarcia (Dic 22, 2007)

Ya arregle el problema del la luz, compre un circuito ya hecho por que me apuraba dejar mi cumpu chida para estas fiestas, el problema que es demaciado sensible el microfono y cuando conecto el audio en volumen bajo parpadean excelentemente pero si subo mucho el volumen se quedan prendidas sin parpadear, intente poniendole una resistencia a el microfono pero solo note una minima diferencia, me gustaria que me orientaran sobre que valor de resistencia le pudedo poner para que soporte mas el sonido y no se queden totalmente prendidas sin parpadear ya que para el 24 la quiero lucir en la fiesta de mi casa pero parpadeando a todo volumen. Graciassssss


----------



## turbojet (Mar 25, 2009)

Hola, e montado este circuito y funciona perfectamente!.

Pero a la hora de conectar ma de 30 leds en paralelo cada vez da menos luz, me podrían decir si con un transistor se puede solucionar para que funcionen a pleno rendimiento? cual me recomendais?

Un saludo


----------



## turbojet (Mar 28, 2009)

Hola, ncesito ayuda!

NO me funciona, lo deshice y cuando lo volví a montar ya no me a funcionado mas! Tengo todos los componentes nuevos y nada. Necesito ayuda con los transistores.

Tengo unos que pone: C547B PH 76 y son grises por la parte de alante alguien sabe de que marca son  o como los conecto porque por mas que le doy vueltas a la hoja de datos no hay manera.

Y el otro es el BD139 en unos pone ST y en otros PHI.

Un saludo


----------



## turbojet (Mar 28, 2009)

solucionado,

lo que me interesa es como puedo hacer funcionar 30 leds sin que se reduzca la luminosidad, alguien tiene una idea?

Un saludo


----------



## Mandrake (May 24, 2009)

Turbojet, utilize un amplificador de audio, por ejemplo: el TBA820, el LM380 o el LM386.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/sigtrac1/circuito.gif

Los limites de este metodo son:


Capacidad de suministro de corriente de la fuente
Capacidad de corriente de salida del amplificador

Por ejemplo, yo arme en el protoboar un amplificador con el LM380; coloque el microfono de electret a la entrada, con su resistencia de polarizacion de 22 Kohm; y en la salida una red serie, compuesta por una resistencia de 150 ohm y 4 leds, hacia GND (para que limite la corriente hasta 25 mA). La capacidad de corriente de este amplificador es 1.3 A, entonces puedo conectarle hasta un total de 52 redes, iguales a la descrita. Para el prototipo, use una fuente de 12 V.


----------



## MXZ (Jul 21, 2011)

hay que programar los LM380 o el LM386 o sabienen programados .gracias


----------

